# ×ñüíéá ÐïëëÜ!



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

To our fearless leader, wishing you a year of happiness, peace and lots of really great wine!

A la vôtre!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Please ignore the title of the thread. I could not paste the Greek characters properly... 

Oy! I'm embarassed.... :blush:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

A most haapy (and obviously belated) Birthday!!! If only I'd gotten off work just a bit sooner........


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Nicko,sorry i`m late,hope you birthday was excellent. 
P.S. i`m usually late with birthdays as my bosses think i live there.
Leo.:chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Nicko! 
..Anneke- Don't worry--It's all Greek to me!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

na xhseis Niko
k xronia polla
megalos na gineis me aspra mallia
Pantou na skorpizeis
ths gnwshs to fws 
k oloi na lene 
na enas Sofos 

Xronia polla, na ta ekatosthseis , me ygeia , xara k eytyxia

MMV

BTW Anneke, since I have Greek fonts installed I can read perfectly well the title  In fact it was quite a surprize


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

King Chef Talk, :chef:

Have a terrific day and a year full of good news, good food and good friends!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy, happy, happy
Joy, joy, joy!

Have a swell birthday, and the whole year until the next one!  

And THANK YOU for all your hard work here.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dear friend, we're all wishing you a triumphant year of happiness, joy and success.


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

look here too: Happy Birthday!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday to you:beer: 
Happy Birthday to you:beer: 
Happy Birthday Dear Nicko:beer: 
Happy Birthday to you!:beer:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Haapy Birhtya to smou :beer: 
happppppy virthyad to goo:beer: 
hppay brihdtay here Sicko:beer: 
uoy ot yadhtrib yppah:beer:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Man, all this celebrating is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nicko and many more


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy Birthday Nicko !!.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Our little slugger is how old now?  
Ahh how the years go by...sniff.... Why I remember when you were first starting to shave and boil your first egg, both on the same day! 
Remember when you were learning how to ride your tricycle and you fell off and got dirt in the souffle base you were mixing! Ahh how the time flies. 
Circumcisions, butterflying legs of lamb, the joys of youth! How the time flies, like the flies on your apple pies that you laid out to cool next to your diaper hamper.

 Alright now I'm starting to worry...... about me! 

Happy birthday Nicko, I hope it's a great one for you.

Chrose


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Nicko,

I send my love and wishes of peace for you and your family


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

What Ath said (I think...)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy belated birthday Nicko!  


I hope it was a good one.


----------

